

Surgery’s Far Frontier: Head Transplants - 2510c39011c5
http://www.wsj.com/articles/surgerys-far-frontier-head-transplants-1433525830

======
danso
Before anyone complains, obligatory:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=wsj+surgery%27s+far+frontier...](https://www.google.com/search?q=wsj+surgery%27s+far+frontier+head+transplants)

Here's a related video showing the surgeon talking and performing the head
transplant operation on a mouse: [http://www.wsj.com/video/cutting-edge-
science-head-transplan...](http://www.wsj.com/video/cutting-edge-science-head-
transplants-on-mice/355B91ED-C923-4061-AA44-5D8C780993C1.html)

~~~
mgalka
It's an amazing story. Why would anyone complain?

~~~
danso
It's a WSJ story, which has a paywall unless you access it via a Google
referrer

